# Nascar Truck Customs



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Folks,
We've had a blast with our LL truck series over the years. Here's some of my builds. Anyone built some trucks out there


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Tycos


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey Mr. Hilltop you got that truck still..post it man!*



martybauer31 said:


> Tycos


For a second I thought you typed Tacos and now I am very, very Hungry.

Um I have a few Tyco trucks but, haven't Customized one yet. Hilltop did up a great one a while back in his shop.

Bob...Hungry for Tacos...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Have done any round tracker's, I did convert this Tyco to the strip a whiles back. Is this the one Bob...I like trucks...zilla??? RM
P.S. The boys are working on an AFX F150 street crusier, should be done soon.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Have done any round tracker's, I did convert this Tyco to the strip a whiles back. Is this the one Bob...I like trucks...zilla??? RM
> P.S. The boys are working on an AFX F150 street crusier, should be done soon.


Yes Randy that is the one...Another Nice Truck & looking forwards to seeing that Ford F150.

NTx,

You have obviously put, more work and effort into your truck builds than me. Nice lookers and see yah on the track soon. :wave:










Ooooooooooooh wait it's not started yet...doh Hellonwheels casted up this one. It is just screaming for an Orange, Tan & White paint job. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!

I am going to leave the window net down so you can see the driver.  Like a before or after the race shot...

Bob...Gonna build a H:tongue::tongue:TERS truck...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

bobhch said:


> For a second I thought you typed Tacos and now I am very, very Hungry.
> 
> Um I have a few Tyco trucks but, haven't Customized one yet. Hilltop did up a great one a while back in his shop.
> 
> Bob...Hungry for Tacos...zilla


I have a great recipe for tacos........ !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

bobhch said:


> NTx,
> You have obviously put, more work and effort into your truck builds than me. Nice lookers and see yah on the track soon.
> 
> Bob...Gonna build a H:tongue::tongue:TERS truck...zilla


Hey Bob, I'll give you a tour of the builds!










When we heard that Nascar was going to start a truck series, we had to have3 a class for it right away, so, we went out and bought the LifeLike Baja trucks from ToyR Us. I thought, "Surely there will be a Texaco Truck!!"










We took the roll bars off and cut the beds out, and replaced them with flat panels. I added a spoiler to the front of mine.










My Texaco/Havoline truck was my pride and joy until Dodge entered the series. I went a year wondering how I could build a Dodge body. I finally figured it out.










I took a Chevy body and cut the top headlight out, with a cut going to the windsheild post from the edge of the headlight. I bent a peice of flat plastic and glued it in place, then cut the excess off, sanded smooth and painted.










Originally, this truck was complete with the back spoiler, but I joined a series at Slotfather's track. They were running the Tyco and Lifelike trucks together. I decided to run the LifeLike because I felt it had an advantage with the long heats we were running. It was easier to drive with dirty silicons. My theory was right and the Tyco guys started whining, even though they had better straightaway speeds. The concession was to let them run without the windsheilds. It went down hill from there. Half the bed was gone on the Tyco without the windsheild and now they had the advantage. Next the LifeLike guys got to cut there long bed down to a short bed, then the windsheild got ground out. I don't know how the series ended because I lost interest. "Truck" means, it's not going to handle well, so your going to have to drive it! Last I remember, it looked like something out of Road Warrior. They should have run corvettes from the beginning.
Anyways, so that's how the rear of this truck got cut off.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Those are neat trucks, Hill and Rich. All they need is a dog hanging its head out of the passenger side window 'cause dogs love trucks. Maybe I'm part dog - I love trucks too. :freak::dude:

Thanks for history Rich. That was a cool story. :hat::hat::hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Res,

Here's an attempt I forgot about. I found it after I posted last night. I thought I might get away with running a narrow chassis in the truck series, but they wouldn't buy it. 










It's my Winn Dixie Nissan. It's looks great, but after 13 seasons, Nissan STILL isn't in Nascar.










I cut the bed out of this one too. Thiss is the side most other racers see.










Rich


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*You shop realy adds to your pics...Nice!*

Rich,

Love the pics of the trucks in your shop. The rear chop off on the Dodge is great. Reminds me of the faster Dirt Tracker cars and is almost like going Topless...almost. 

I had a red 95 Nissan pickup with some Chrome rims and "Nissan" removed from tailgate (my first new vehicle & first time I owned anything that wasn't from the 70s) till it got wrecked....dang it. Only one payment left too...Ginger called me (crying) and told me that she was O.K. but, my truck was totaled...NOT HER FAULT! "I am just glad you are alright!" Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah my truck.

Bob...still have the last payment stub...zilla


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Are they 4 sale?

RCR


----------

